# Water Roux



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

How much bakers % can it make up in a dough?

Can I use it in combination with a preferment?

Do I just replace the poolish 1 for 1 with the water roux in my formulas?

Can I cool and ferment it with yeast like a poolish or must it be used 'fresh'?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I guess this is the same as scalded flour/mash/porridge methods?For some reason the water roux technique seems to call for heating it only to 65 deg C (149 deg F) Dunno why that magic number...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

tincook,

You OK?

You just want to be alone in this thread? Asking and answering your own posts./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Cut your roux out of your original ingredients. 20% h2o

It's best when used with butter/egg dough or Hawaian bread.

You bring it to 65c to let the gluten free. Can't overheat it the gluten will break down and the roux will be loose.

It's wierd, there is a noticable difference. It has to sit to thicken. Lay parchment or plastic directly on surface, it will make a skin.

That's all I know. I've only used it for challah,brioche and Beinstiche sp.?

panini


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

LOL, Nah, just trying to stimulate discussion.

Thanks for the insight. We're looking at using it for chinese style steamed buns (some styles approach Hawiian bread in terms of sugar and fat) because they have to be held in the fridge, and that speeds up staling. Also for dinner rolls.

Going to do a test run soon, will let you know.


----------

